# Don't think the Chemo is working anymore



## Billh50 (Apr 14, 2018)

Well I have been having some pain the last week and a half. Been bad the last 2 days and been getting blood in my urine. Wife wanted me to go to the docs or hospital. But they won't do anything until Monday anyway. And I see my oncologist Monday morning at 9am. So I guess we will be talking either another Chemo drug (which will be the 5th one) or maybe immunotherapy. That is if it's not too late. Cause I will not live with tubes sticking out of me or bags.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Apr 14, 2018)

Bummer man, one of my little brothers has been dealing with lymphoma for a few years now and At present is 
in check, hope you find something that works for you......


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 14, 2018)

My Dad suffered with Prostrate cancer and I can only imagine on how thing are going for you.   I am sure all of this group of friends and members will have you in their prayers.  If you need someone to blabber with give me a shout.  Sometimes it's nice to just shoot the breeze to get your mind off things.  I love watching You Tube when I am a bit down.  It's amazing what people can share there.  The Hacks of how to do things is fun.
Give me a call and talk shop or fishing, or snow.  LOL  Having a blizzard here in MN today.  I have about 8" on my driveway and more is on the way..lol .    651 338 8141   Rich


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 14, 2018)

Still in my prayers as always. As usual when we think we're turning the corner there's a roadblock. Dear father in heaven haven't we suffered enough , really for me now it's longer then Job did in the bible. My friend here to suffering with Mark right on top of the list. We've asked and begged what more can we do. We're not even expecting full recovery but why must we suffer more even then Jesus your son. Jesus wouldn't want us to suffer so long and so much please help and heal our pains. Amen.


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks guys,
I have been living with heart problems since I was 11 years old. Always thought that one day my heart would just stop and that would be it. No pain, just drop. I hate taking pills all together. But this past year that's all I have been doing besides the Chemo. The first type of chemo killed my kidneys. The second type bothered them also. The 3rd type started working to ease the pain but I guess my body got used to it because the pain soon came back. I am on the 4th type and it was working up until the past week or so. Now the pain is worse than it ever was. Friday and Saturday I was getting blood in urine and pain in my back where the left kidney would be. Today no blood but pain is still there. So I am expecting to end up in the hospital Monday after I see my Oncologist. The Oxycodone eases the pain so I take that when it gets bad enough. They gave me Morphine but that just makes me want to sleep all the time so I don't take that. I definitely wasn't expecting a lot of pain before the end comes.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 15, 2018)

I am an odd duck but I know what works for me.  When needing meds for pain I like to mix it up on a regular basis.  A typical regimen for pain would be one hydrocodone or oxy at 8 am, couple ibuprofen at 10 or 11, a tramadol a couple or 3 hours later, then start the cycle over again.  Doing it this way I am hitting the pain with a different agent every few hours, but using small doses.  After I get ahead of the pain a bit, I can cut down to half pills of oxy and tramadol.  If you are going to do pain relievers on a regular or semi regular basis, a stool softener is recommended to ease constipation.  I have a friend who starts the day with morphine and then takes half pills of tramadol every few hours and one morphine pill gets him thru the day and he can actually get something done.  No sense being in excruciating pain if you don't have to is my motto.   I hope you get some relief.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 15, 2018)

Bill,

Sorry to hear all this.  There's not much more I can say other than I'm hoping the best for you.

Ray C.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 15, 2018)

Ray C said:


> Bill,
> 
> Sorry to hear all this.  There's not much more I can say other than I'm hoping the best for you.
> 
> Ray C.


Same goes for me Bill,I can't begin to imagine what it's like to be in your shoes but I can still hope for better days ahead.


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bill my friend, I continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.  I'm still hopeful the Dr's. news is good.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 15, 2018)

Bill I will pray for you. My sister in law has breast cancer and I know what she is going through so my thoughts are with you. All I can say is God knows what he is doing even though we don't always understand it. I had a huge bike accident about 9 years ago and had to stop working at age 32,but God opend another door for me and now I work from home and are happier than I have ever been working for someone else. I still have to get knee and hip replacement surgery in the future and walk kinda funny and take tramadol daily, I will never be rich, but the future I thought was going to be very dark,had light at the end of the day. So please don't give up on God or yourself. Good luck my friend. 

Michael.


----------



## mwhite (Apr 15, 2018)

Cancer is a terrible disease. I've watched several people suffer from it. Some pass away, others fight like hell. My dad had prostate cancer. They caught it early and he's okay now. My mom is the inspiration for my life. Double mastectomy, chemo, radiation and all the pain that goes with it. Never once did she cry or have self pity. She fought like hell. I don't know you or your particular situation, but never give up. If the good Lord calls you home, go out swinging. I pray that you can find the help that you need. I pray for your healing, and that you can find peace. I also pray for your family. Never give up.


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 16, 2018)

Well it's official. The chemo isn't working anymore. Have to get a Pet-scan on 24th then see the oncologist 26th to figure out if we are going to try another chemo drug or immunotherapy. In the meantime I will be taking oxycodone for the pain. But that's ok cause the warmer weather won't be here til after that anyway.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 16, 2018)

Bill be sure to stay with stool softeners and miralax, I've just gone thru an extremely painful intestinal obstruction. After only a week or two of morphine and that I didn't take full dosage , I even was pushing the stool softeners and miralax plus pill laxatives. Four days and no feeling of having to go before I went thru six hours of digging and pushing my guts out. I had problems with the oxy but nothing like this . I'm never taking morphine again. Going thru some cold turkey after effects but that's nothing compared to what I went thru two nights ago. 
Drs offering a script to help but I'm not ever going back on morphine.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 16, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Bill be sure to stay with stool softeners and miralax, I've just gone thru an extremely painful intestinal obstruction. After only a week or two of morphine and that I didn't take full dosage , I even was pushing the stool softeners and miralax plus pill laxatives. Four days and no feeling of having to go before I went thru six hours of digging and pushing my guts out. I had problems with the oxy but nothing like this . I'm never taking morphine again. Going thru some cold turkey after effects but that's nothing compared to what I went thru two nights ago.
> Drs offering a script to help but I'm not ever going back on morphine.


I went through that in hospital after 2 weeks not going, If you know what I mean. So know what that is like. Morphine is good when you need it butt.........


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 16, 2018)

I haven't had a problem with the Oxy yet. But do keep watch for constipation. When I first started this last cheno drug it gave me constipation fir a couple days right after receiving. So I know what you guys mean.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 16, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I went through that in hospital after 2 weeks not going, If you know what I mean. So know what that is like. Morphine is good when you need it butt.........


Been thru it myself first in 1979 after the three spinal operations nice nurse dug it out ,,fun,,. But I've had it a couple times in the last three years but this one was way high up and took four days getting low enough to move it. And never where I couldn't pass it till the other night.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 17, 2018)

Billh50 said:


> I haven't had a problem with the Oxy yet. But do keep watch for constipation. When I first started this last cheno drug it gave me constipation fir a couple days right after receiving. So I know what you guys mean.


Does taking Oxy help or is it just blocking some of the pain? is there a limit per day that no matter what you can't go over ?


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 17, 2018)

It blocks the pain like any other pain med. just a bit stronger. I suppose there is a limit but I try not to take it unless I have to. I hate taking any meds. right now just sitting here on my donut it hurts. But I try to handle it without meds unless it gets worse or when it's time for bed. I need to take an oxy to ease the pain enough I can get to sleep at night. I know the pain will get worse as the tumor grows so want to try and get used to some pain so I don't have to rely on the meds as much.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 17, 2018)

Bill, it sounds wise the way you take your pain meds, I mean by waiting until you really need it you won't (hopefully) need higher dosage in the near future.
It must be hard to watch the world around you keeps moving on when  time is near standstill for you. I hope you have enough patience to get through this bout  and soon you can get back to your shop and do what you really like to do.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 17, 2018)

There's no getting use to it , just staying ahead of it is a fight , keeping time for meds or fentanyl patches . The patch they'll pay for up to fifteen a month . They say they last three days not for me unless I take the zombie dose. I use 50 mcg every two days it will last longer if you don't move much. Don't let the pain get to the YA cant  stand no more stage . Take them as listed till they figure out how to help . No use suffering but do use miralax and softeners . With each meal will do a good job. No pun implied


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 17, 2018)

Bill,
I am praying that you get some relief. I know what Morphine does to you, I was on it from a pump for 4 1/2 years and now that I am off it, I realize how bad it screwed me up, but I now have all my pain back. I am not taking any pain meds at all right now, even though the doctors offered them. I have had friends and relatives that suffered from prostate cancer and cannot imagine going through it. I wish you relief from the pain and hope they can do something for you.


----------



## bfd (Apr 18, 2018)

bill sorry for your situation. you can adopt my philosophy , that is I cant die until all my projects are finished, I know there is a digital readout that is not installed yet. the bad part of my philosophy is that when I die all of MY projects will by default be done best of luck and prayers to you, bill


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the thoughts people. I have found that if I keep busy it takes my mind off the pain so it is easier to handle. I spend most of my time for now either here or designing stuff in CAD. Once it gets warmer I will do my best to get into the garage and start machining again. I am stubborn that way. I was told a long time ago that I will be bed ridden by the time I am in my early 20's. Well I will be 68 this coming Monday. I will not go down easily !


----------



## Joe in Oz (Apr 19, 2018)

Good on ya Bill! Keep your brain and your doctors busy 
What would happen if you mixed some acetylene with your oxy  - just trying to make you smile..... 
Good luck!


----------



## HMF (Apr 19, 2018)

Bill,

I have said prayers for you.
My father in law is in the hospital too with internal bleeding. He is in ER as we speak.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 19, 2018)

Billh50 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts people. I have found that if I keep busy it takes my mind off the pain so it is easier to handle. I spend most of my time for now either here or designing stuff in CAD. Once it gets warmer I will do my best to get into the garage and start machining again. I am stubborn that way. I was told a long time ago that I will be bed ridden by the time I am in my early 20's. Well I will be 68 this coming Monday. I will not go down easily !


They told me I will only have 50% of fuction in my left hand (it was crushed in the bike accident,20 bones broken),but they can only give you worst case scenarios. When I work,I hardly notice that there are major problems with my hand,except for keeping dropping stuff  at the end of the day it is all in Gods hands and your will power to go on. Good luck Bill


----------

